# Learning the violin



## playpiano

I really want to learn the violin, im currently working on grade 6 piano and attempting flute. I dont know whether im trying to take on too much but i want to learn a more orchestral instrument to a high standard, how long would it take to learn violin considering i can already read music and have been playing an instrument for about 8-9 years.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not very long at all. Violin was the second instrument I learnt and I was a competent player within three years.


----------

